# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1987

## Polyneikos

Γενικός Νικητής του  WABBA Μr Στερεα Ελλας 1987, o *Bερνάρδος Κρότκας.
*





Διακρίνεται δεξιά και φίλος Χρήστος 1961 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Εδώ έχουμε τη συμμετοχή του φίλου συνφορμήτη μας Χρήστος 1961. Και είναι ο πιο γνωστός πλέον για μας!
Απο τους υπόλοιπους γνωρίζω για την πορεία και επίπεδο του ο Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης.

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ηθελα να σχολιάσω τεσσερις αθλητές.
Τον Κώστα Σπυρόπουλο, που πήρε τον τίτλο των Junior, μετέπειτα πρωταγωνίστησε και σε αντρικες κατηγορίες.
Τον Χρηστο Τριανταφύλλου, που έδωσε και σε αυτόν τον αγώνα το παρόν. :01. Wink: 
Τον Παναγιώτη Φραγκούλη, που τότε ήταν στα ανεβάσματά του και πρωταγωνίστησε τις επόμενες χρονιές.
Τον Bερνάρδο Κρότκα που κέρδισε τον Γενικο, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είχε ακουστεί πολυ, Χρήστο έχεις καποιες πληροφορίες περισσότερες;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δυστηχως Κωστα ο γενικος νικητης του αγωνα Βερναρδο Κροτκα ''εφυγε'' απο την ζωη, οχι σε μεγαλο διαστημα μετα απο αυτον τον αγωνα που πρεπει να ηταν ο πρωτος κ ο τελευταιος του.

----------


## vaggan

> Δυστηχως Κωστα ο γενικος νικητης του αγωνα Βερναρδο Κροτκα ''εφυγε'' απο την ζωη, οχι σε μεγαλο διαστημα μετα απο αυτον τον αγωνα που πρεπει να ηταν ο πρωτος κ ο τελευταιος του.


χρηστο δεν πρεπει να ηταν ελληνας αυτος ε?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οχι ,τελειως Ελληνας δεν ηταν. Πολωνος νομιζω; Δεν ξερω ακριβως.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

K καποιες φωτο απο τον πρωτο μου αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρήστο σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.
Οι εγχρωμες δείχνουν λεπτομέρειες στην γράμμωση σου που αποκρύπτουν οι ασπρόμαυρες-τυπωμένες-σκαναρισμένες  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του αγώνα είναι από το περιοδικό Bodybuilding τεύχος Νο 39 - Ιούνιος 1988.

Διαβάζουμε ότι στην ψηλή κλάση των Juniors συμμετείχε και κάποιος Γιάννης Ταμούλης. Λέτε να είναι ο Γιάννης Σταμούλης, χρόνια τώρα κριτής της IFBB;
(Με λάθος γραμμένο το όνομά του προφανώς...)

----------

